# New OTA antenna Mohu



## Garyunc

I don't have this OTA antenna but I am thinking of getting one as it looks like a very good antenna for a good price.

http://www.newsobserver.com/2011/05/09/1184995/mohu-antenna-makes-tv-free.html#storylink=misearch

http://gomohu.com/free tv - television antennas.html

Just thought I would share these links about it and ask if anyone has one that can give their opinion on it.


----------



## Jim5506

While I'm not from Missouri, any non-traditional antenna must first be proven to work before I'll believe the anecdotal evidence always given in such hyped up ads.

I'd spend my $44 on a traditional bow tie or yagi, before I'd buy one of these at this time.

There is no info in either link about which frequencies it works best with, all talk no subatance leaves me with a very big question mark.


----------



## harsh

The reviews on Amazon have been four star and up. Three of the 58 respondents rated the performance at poor but the rest were raving.

You always need to be concerned about multipath with an omnidirectional antenna so if you're located in such an area, this may be a problem.


----------



## celticpride

DARN! i live in the high desert and the dtv,gov website shows i would only get1 channel !!!,i'm not surprised because i live 90 miles from the tv towers !


----------



## Nick

celticpride said:


> DARN! i live in the high desert and the dtv,gov website shows i would only get1 channel !!!,i'm not surprised because i live 90 miles from the tv towers !


One word: Deep Fringe Antenna


----------



## Scott in FL

Nick said:


> One word: Deep Fringe Antenna


Actually, that's three words.


----------



## CalGal

I got one about 2 weeks ago. It works well, BUT, we live where we are surrounded by trees and over 20 miles away from most TV stations.

So, I keep getting things to go in and out, in and out.

If I lived in the city, I think this antenna would probably work perfectly. It really does work WHEN the signal comes in.

I am not a good one to give a review because I think it isn't the antenna's fault that I can't get channels in well.

We are looking now for a rooftop or attic antenna and will most likely stick this one back on ebay.

Dawn


----------



## Doug Higley

Works perfectly for me in the UHF...be advised forget about the VHF and the Hi-V channels. They _are _ introducing a NEW version, somewhat larger that will handle the full range...price will be higher. Go to the MOHU site and Contact Us and the phone number will get you in contact with one of the developers/engineers. Nice folks. The antenna just sticks on the wall with a piece of tape and you can hang a picture in front of it if you like. Quality of reception is excellent and it's fun getting the sub channels like ANTENNA TV and THIS TV. Basically it's a place mat with a connector. Yes it works fine! 

btw: Switching the MOHU to the shop and putting a Wineguard FVHD30 (indoors) on the main TV to get CBS and ABC. Once we can get Survivor maybe the wife will go along with dumping the satelite bill!


----------



## Doug Higley

Update. Sent the Wineguard back. It was excellent BUT no better than the Mohu and would not get the CBS and ABC ota...evidently these two while only 14 miles away are low power. Dumb.


----------



## alnielsen

Could the OP work for the company? He lists his location as Chapel Hill, NC and the companies address is Raleigh, NC. About 5 mi away.


----------



## Davenlr

Ill bet its just a fractal antenna with a small amplifier, like what you would find inside a smartphone.


----------

